# I am in BIG trouble



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is my new foster puppy. Please repeat with me:

I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I think I need to repeat that too! He is ADORABLE!!! It won't take him long to find a new home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh what a cutie!!! Name, age, details?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Definately fail potential


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Repeat after me: WHAT'S ONE MORE? WHAT'S ONE MORE? WHAT'S ONE MORE?  He is an adorable little guy. I can fully understand your dilemma.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Repeat after us......I think I need a third dog, I think I need a third dog
What, you were expecting support??? (hehe)


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

He is so sweet repeat after me I do want a third dog etc etc etc LOL but whatever happens thank you for fostering.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

His name is Kiefer, he is 6 months old. He was abandoned in a field behind the apartment complex where he was living because the guy didn't want to pay the pet deposit. Lucky for Kiefer an animal control officer happened to live in the same complex, found him and called GRRNT.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is adorable!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, just what I expected! LOL, you are all so helpful. He will be adopted quickly, and not to me!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He is so adorable...I happen to think that you DO need a third dog, so you will get no help from me


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

omg!! i can't help you out on this one. that's one handsome pup!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kiefer (love it) says:

Watch my tail...wag, wag, wag...
You are getting very sleepy, sooo sleepy....
Now repeat after ME
"How can I live without this dog, 
How can I live without this dog,
How can I live without this dog..."


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's adorable!!!!! I will up your song and sing my own... I do not need 5 dogs, I do not need 5 dogs.... BUT, oh, I would love 5 dogs, I would LOVE 5 dogs.......


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck with that!!!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What an ugly dog. He's not at all utterly and completely charming from his excellent pigment to his floppy tongue. And, furthermore, the bandana totally isn't amazingly adorable. You must hate every furry, wonderful moment with him. Get rid of him as fast as you can!

Did that help?

In all seriousness, he'll be snapped right up for adoption. In fact, I have friends here in CT who are looking to rescue pretty much exactly that dog—a young but not infant male Golden pup with a good temperament.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> What an ugly dog. He's not at all utterly and completely charming from his excellent pigment to his floppy tongue. And, furthermore, the bandana totally isn't amazingly adorable. You must hate every furry, wonderful moment with him. Get rid of him as fast as you can!
> 
> Did that help?
> 
> In all seriousness, he'll be snapped right up for adoption. In fact, I have friends here in CT who are looking to rescue pretty much exactly that dog—a young but not infant male Golden pup with a good temperament.


That was great! Tell your friends they need to take a trip to TX.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

He looks like a wonderful boy. I don't think I would be able to let him go.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> What an ugly dog. He's not at all utterly and completely charming from his excellent pigment to his floppy tongue. And, furthermore, the bandana totally isn't amazingly adorable. You must hate every furry, wonderful moment with him. Get rid of him as fast as you can!



Hahahahaha! OK, this made me laugh long and loud.

Yes, he looks like a carrier of Extreme Cuteness Syndrome. And maybe even the Joy Virus. Run! Run for your life! Heehee.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

As bad as that is, I can't help but think Kiefer came out lucky on this deal...



mylissyk said:


> His name is Kiefer, he is 6 months old. He was abandoned in a field behind the apartment complex where he was living because the guy didn't want to pay the pet deposit. Lucky for Kiefer an animal control officer happened to live in the same complex, found him and called GRRNT.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,what a cutie!!!No help from me. Your so failing on fostering.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Three is not too many. I have 4 (2 cocker spaniels, 1 Shiba Inu and 1 Hazel (golden retriever puppy). Once you get past two..there's not much different than having 3 or 4


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's such a cutie, I'd be done for! I'd probably be a failure-in-the-making after spending five minutes with him.
In other words - You'll get no help from me. :


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> This is my new foster puppy. Please repeat with me:
> 
> I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog, I do not need a third dog


I do need a third dog, I do need a third dog, I do need a third dog, I do need a third dog, I do need a third dog, I do need a third dog


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I can not imagine there would be a problem finding a home for him...... unless he already has one now...... LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure you do! You do need a third dog. You do need a third dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love having 3
I love having 3
I love having 3
I love having 3....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, reading this post we are the worse people for aiding and abetting,  and as a person proudly owned by four goldens, what one more


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heck that is what I have been saying all week with my foster Pawley. I dont need a fourth, I dont need a fourth. And then my husband said heck once you get past three what is one more. LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

3 is SUCH a magical number!!!! Trust Me!!!! LOL


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he is darling! He is going to be very hard to resist! I even like his name.....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ummm, I said the same thing when Danny came in as a foster. Needless to say, he is still here over 2 years later and I could not be more in love with him!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I don't think you're going to have long to even consider keeping him, because that cutie is going to find a home VERY quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Three is the best*

*Repeat after me:*

Three is best, Three is best.
Keifer would be TOO HARD TO RESIST!
He NEEDS you, Mom!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

YES YOU CAN, YES YOU CAN! 
He is adorable, and would make a great 2011 GRRNT calendar model! 
YES YOU CAN!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That young red head on the site is sure a heart throb too.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sampson was a rescue and my third. I have three, I have three, I have three!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Three is a great number! You can turn it sideways and make it a loopy W or you can draw a line down the back and make it a B. You could even turn it upside down and use it as a capitol E. So many good things can happen with THREE!

Seriously, Kiefer is one cute pup! I'm sure he will find a home in _someone's_ heart soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That young red head on the site is sure a heart throb too.


Miss Brie? Oh yes, she is definitely that. I heard she has four applications lined up already. 

It would be so easy for me to fall for this little guy, but Robbie and Lilah are not crazy about him, and I wouldn't adopt another dog unless they liked him.


----------

